# Made some rustic boards



## jtodd (May 28, 2021)

Made a few rustic end grain boards. The Anryu 210 is on a mystery wood. But it's gorgeous. The Nigara 270 sujuhiki and the Shibata bunka are on black walnut.


----------



## matchplay18 (Jun 1, 2021)

That is some interesting stuff


----------

